# Supplements



## auseez (Aug 18, 2010)

For home cooked diets - what vit/mineral supplement do folks use and like? This would be a diet w/o RMB's or kibble added.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Calcium is number one. Add in 900 mg of calcium per pound of meats fed to balance the diet. Egg shell is super easy, human grade bone meal or dicalcium phosphate is good. If you do a great job of finding all the vitamins and minerals you would still need to add vitamin E but that is about it. Feed mostly meat, half being red meat. Feed 10% fatty fish like salmon, sardines, mackerel or herring for omega 3 and iodine. Feed a little bit of beef liver per pound of meat used and that is what is needed. Don't cook the meats much. Pulverize veggies and over cook grains like mad. Use the cooking liquids, never throw them away.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is there a pill or powder that you can give your
dog that has all of the required vitamins and minerals?


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> is there a pill or powder that you can give your dog that has all of the required vitamins and minerals?


I like Dogzymes Ultimate by Nature's Farmacy. It has organic and whole food ingredients and is very palatable. They have a useful cooked or raw feeding guide available for free download. The owner is a long time breeder of Great Danes and the products are available online or at dog shows. They are very happy to help you formulate a raw or home cooked diet. You can call them at 1-800-733-4981 or 1-866-DOGZYMES.


----------



## AndreaWOOF (Feb 11, 2011)

I recommend a human non-allergenic multiple vitamin-mineral & a calcium supplement (Calcium carbonate containing 40% calcium and less than 1% phosphorus)

A general guideline of percentage of human daily dosage of multiple vitamin-mineral & calcium supplement to be used for dogs:
15lb dog = 10%
30lb dog = 20%
45lb dog = 30%
60lb dog = 40%
75lb dog = 50%
90lb dog = 60%
105lb dog = 70%

Hope this helps!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

That works for vitamins but dogs need a lot more of most minerals per pound than an adult human needs. My 38 pound dog needs as much calcium, phosphorus, zinc, copper and selenium as I do! Oh, vitamin B12, dogs need more than adult humans do as well. Fortunately a good meaty diet has plenty of vitamins already and a supplement isn't needed. And also lucky for us they aren't influenced by ads for junk foods and will happily eat nice meaty foods and get the vitamins and minerals they need!


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this supplement?

https://secure.balanceit.com/_clients2/supplements.php


----------



## ArnelJones (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes sassymaxmom i agree with you that calcium should be number one and it should be the basic one and then to look at the others.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been using Dr. Pitcairn's Healthy Powder

2 cups nutritional yeast
1 cup lecithin granules
1/4 cup kelp powder
1/4 cup bone meal (or 9.000 milligrams calcium or 5 teaspoons eggshell powder)
1,000 milligrams vitamin C (ground) or 1/4 teaspoon sodium ascorbate
<1/4 cup bee pollen

Mix all ingredients together in a 1 quart container and refrigerate. You may also add this mixture to commercial food as follows: 1 to 2 teaspoons per day.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we home cooked, we used berte's immune blend and green blend...plus we ground egg shells - 1/2 tsp per pound of food.


----------



## FailedSlacker (Jun 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> is there a pill or powder that you can give your
> dog that has all of the required vitamins and minerals?


Children's liquid multi-vits work adjusted to the weight of the dog. The ratio is a bit closer to what a dog needs. Multi-vits should just be used to cover all your bases with the main vits and minerals in the food you are making anyways.


----------

